# Suspension Advice Please



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Hello All,

I have a 2000 Maxima 5 spd, and I was wondering if someone could please give me some insight into selecting the best *springs/shocks suspension package* ? 

Currently I have a:

1) FTSB, and
2) Rear Anti-Sway Bar

However I would like to:

A) Lower the car a little (not too much).
B) Compliment these springs with good quality shocks.

What products should I buy specifically that will work best together?


---- MY GOAL IS TO IMPROVE THE OVERALL HANDLING OF MY MAXIMA WITHOUT EXPERIENCING A HARSH AND JARRING RIDE--- I STILL NEED THE DAILY DRIVIBLITY YET HAVE THE OPTION TO TURN INTO THE CORNERS WITH CONFIDENCE---- if this is infact a practical request?


Can someone please guide me as to what suspension modifications other Maxima enthusiast are performing. I am open to all suggestions.

Thank You all in advance!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd go with Tokico struts 

Part number HB3188 for front
Part number HU2943 for rear

and some eibach Pro-kits for a 1 inch drop.

This will be under $500 for all. Other people may have other suggestions, but this will give you a decent ride and good (not race car good) handling. The rear sway bay will really come alive after lowering it.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *I'd go with Tokico struts
> 
> Part number HB3188 for front
> Part number HU2943 for rear
> ...


I would have to agree that this setup by far would be the best for what you want. Just enough drop top notice, not enough to notice too much... and everyone knows that Eibachs can handle the twisties... lol


----------

